# Getting a kid started



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)

My about to be 10 year old is fishing crazy, and has been bugging me to get him a fly rod. I've let him throw my 6wt a bunch in one of our ranch ponds that has some nice bass in it. His form is okay, but all my rods are pretty fast, and he's really struggling. I'm thinking about picking him up his own starter outfit for his birthday next week (and getting him a few lessons from a local casting instructor). Does anyone have thoughts on the Redington Crosswater outfits? We bass fish in ranch ponds and fish for Redfish at the coast. I'm thinking about getting him the 8wt, but maybe I should get him the 5wt, and overline it with a 6wt line? (I really wish they made that thing in a 7wt). Any other suggestions?


----------



## jamie (Jan 22, 2016)

8 weight might wear out a 1o year old. Some of the kids specific rods also have smaller grips. I got my girls casting on the echo gecko. I also like the TFO "bug launchers" No experience on the redington.


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

I like the st crouch ro santos starter. That's what I got my start on and I really liked it


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

Get him an inexpensive glass rod like the Eagle Claw. IMHO the slower action forces you to focus more on form and it's easier to go to faster rods when needed. Plus, if he breaks it as 10-year olds tend to do you're out like $30.


----------



## Blue Zone (Oct 22, 2011)

I got my son this 7' 5wt last year and it's fine for that age:
https://www.llbean.com/llb/shop/911...ts-5-6-wt&attrValue_0=Green&productId=1516573


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

I would stay away from the crosswater. Way to stiff for a beginner. 

TFO pro would be my first choice.


----------



## THX1138 (Dec 20, 2016)

Look at Allen fly fishing. I got my wife a Compass 6wt then used Wulff TT6 plus and it has been an awesome starter rod. Many, Many slob LMB have been landed with this rig as well as quite a few Peacocks. It is a great performer and very easy on the pocket book. We paired the rod with a Trout II from Allen as well and it has a pretty solid drag but not a lot of backing capacity. Might be the answer your looking for. Hope this helps, peace and tight lines.

http://www.allenflyfishing.com/compass-rod-series/

http://www.allenflyfishing.com/trout-ii-fly-reel-series/

Lou


----------



## THX1138 (Dec 20, 2016)

I might also add, if you want a great reel with a killer drag and more backing capacity, the Kracken is a very solid option.

http://www.allenflyfishing.com/kraken-fly-reel-series/

Lou


----------



## TylertheTrout2 (Apr 21, 2016)

I second the TFO Pro series...cant beat em for the price and they are soft on the cast. I still have a 7wt TFO pro in my quiver and the girlfriend has been learning on it (and doing great I might add). Excellent beginner rod and I really still enjoy beating the bushes with it! Will be fun to watch him grow into the sport!


----------



## IdontknowwhatImdoing (May 20, 2016)

Third on the TFO pro. It was my first rod and I absolutely loved it. great starter rod that isn't too stiff or broomsticky


----------



## jamie (Jan 22, 2016)

one consideration is the size of your 10 year old. the "kids" rods are more than just soft - the smaller grip in the echo or two bug launcher are much easier for small kids to get grip on.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Whichever rod you chose make sure the line fits it. Take your easiest casting rod and line combo and repeat one size down. Use light weight flies and don't let him use his shoulder.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Or book me for half a day and I will have easy casting rods/lines for him.

Steve


----------



## blackmagic1 (Jul 3, 2014)

I saw some rods called a "Cricket" at BPS. Don't know if they're any good or not.


----------



## Riverrambler (Dec 5, 2015)

TFO Pro Special, if you can find them, not a Professional Series, you can buy the Pro Special for less than $100, I'm not sure there even made anymore, not on the website. Just an example I bought a TFO Pro Special 8wt for $45 at Cabelas couple years ago as a backup redfish rod. The TFO warranty is unbeatable. My son started fly fishing at 10 he is now 15. He has broken more rods than I care to talk about, all but one was a TFO. The rod breaking was not a TFO issue but, an issue of the areas we trout fish. Small rocky streams, over hanging trees, falling down landing on rod ect. I sent them back and they sent a new rod or section each time no questions asked. I can't say enough good things about them. If you want a slower action which, is what I started my son out with look at Lefty Finesse series. Only issue is I think they only make up to 5wt. That is still my and his go to dry fly rod, I own 2 a 3wt and 4wt. Make sure you don't skimp on fly line. Get a cheaper reel but, don't buy cheap fly line. The line is as important, if not more important, than the rod IMHO.


----------



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)

well...this happened yesterday. I think I've created a monster.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

BAM! Good job!

My 9yo wades with me...gonna look into some of these kid rods myself...


----------



## Riverrambler (Dec 5, 2015)

Awesome, he will never forget his first fish on a fly rod and neither will you. An older friend of mine with grown children once said " take your kids hunting and fishing when they're young and you won't have to hunt for them when they are older." I love to see young people getting started in fly fishing, it's something that teaches many, many life lessons, about patients, persistence, failure, frustration and success all at the same time.


----------



## Danny Moody (Jan 22, 2016)

Trust me when I say buy this...

https://www.backcountry.com/redingt...gclid=CNKJp8qk6NICFQgHhgod4Y0DkA&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

My new Echo "Micro Practice Rod" showed up in the mail today.

My 9yo instantly picked it up and start trying to throw the line out straight.

We have some work to do...probably in 10 minute increments. *lol*


----------



## Riverrambler (Dec 5, 2015)

I agree with the practice ribbon rod, I've got a TFO office rod we practice with, has really helped ID some casting gremlins in both my son and my casting style lol. I will tell you this, casting is important and breaking bad habits is hard, but, if you son wants to fly fish let him no matter how bad his casting form is, if he's enjoying it does it really matter. He will work out the gremlins as he gets better and stronger, which is one of the issues with kids and especially, with bigger/heavier rods. It was easier for my son b/c we started off trout fishing with ultralight 3 and 4 WTs. Getting him to enjoy it and catch some fish is more important than being the next world class fly caster. My son started off and it looked like a guy whipping a mule, he's now casting great 7 years later; and he would rather fly fish than any other type of fishing.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Once my daughter can lay out the yarn with the MPR, I'll transition her to the 5wt. The practice rod is definitely less intimidating to her right now.


----------



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)

Going to get a yarn practice rig, but also just saw this on sale at Cabela's. Thoughts on this 8'6" 5wt? I would rather get him the 8', but it's only in 4wt. I figure at this price, I can use it for my extremely rare trout fishing expeditions if he doesn't end up using it.

http://www.cabelas.com/product/fish...rowse/fly-fishing-rod-reel-combos/_/N-1102570


----------



## CrappieFisherman (Mar 15, 2015)

I agree with others that a slower action rod is better to learn on. I love my TFO Finesse. You could get it one in a 6wt, pair it with an Okuma SLV, and spend the money you save on the reel on quality fly line.


----------

